# Question on hole drilling



## jacksun (Jun 3, 2009)

I have a question on drilling holes in containers/pots. Currently I am cutting holes with an exacto/box cutter, but my skill at making circles leaves a lot to be desired. I was thinking hole saw or something similar, but that seems pretty aggresive for such plastic.

What do you use to cut the circle holes in pots/hex containers etc?


----------



## massaman (Jun 3, 2009)

as for me i just use a pair of scissors or a knife


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jun 3, 2009)

Jacksun said:


> I have a question on drilling holes in containers/pots. Currently I am cutting holes with an exacto/box cutter, but my skill at making circles leaves a lot to be desired. I was thinking hole saw or something similar, but that seems pretty aggresive for such plastic.What do you use to cut the circle holes in pots/hex containers etc?


A hole saw won't work (tried it!). Single edged razor, curved blade scissors or what you're using now, all work. I find it easier to cut square holes. A round plug, if it's large enough, will fit fine.

If you're set on cutting round holes, cut out a paper template and glue it on the pot. It won't be completely round because of the curvature of the pot, but close enough for government work!


----------



## Rick (Jun 3, 2009)

For the 32 oz deli cups I use a razor blade. I cut squre holes. The foam fills the hole just fine. Somebody had a technique that burned a hole into it.


----------



## Katnapper (Jun 3, 2009)

For those 32 oz plastic cups, I've made nice holes in them with one of those long lighters (looks kind of like a gun, with a trigger, but it produces a little flame at the end for lighting grills, fireplaces, etc.). Hold it fairly close to the plastic when burning a hole in it. If you hold it farther away, it will make black smoke stains on the edges of the hole.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 3, 2009)

http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?sh...40&amp;start=40

Here is how I do it, halfway down the page is me drilling hole with hole drill.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jun 3, 2009)

hibiscusmile said:


> http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?sh...40&amp;start=40Here is how I do it, halfway down the page is me drilling hole with hole drill.


Yeah, Rebecca! Thats the pic that caused me to try and use a hole saw! But the walls of yr candy jars (sorry, "Mantis Mansions"  ) ar sturdier than those of the 32oz pots. I heard about another member who used one of those "grill" lighters to burn a hole in the pots, but I understand that the toxic plastic fumes corroded her appendix. That could just be a rumor, though. :lol:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 3, 2009)

I use one of those wood burners with a hot knife attachment i let it get real hot then i just slice them up with ease.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jun 3, 2009)

[Double post


----------



## Katnapper (Jun 3, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> I heard about another member who used one of those "grill" lighters to burn a hole in the pots, but I understand that the toxic plastic fumes corroded her appendix. That could just be a rumor, though. :lol:


  :lol:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 3, 2009)

haha, did she pass?


----------



## -MK- (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm a little late to the party on this one, but I just held a quarter (25-cent American coin) against the outside of the cup and then traced around it with a Sharpie (a somewhat pointy permanent marker sold in the U.S.) and then did my best to follow the marking on the cup with a small razor knife. Nobody seems to have escaped yet!


----------



## phreeze (Jul 9, 2009)

Not something i have ever tried but has any one considered filling one 32oz cup (about 1 inch above where the hole is to be) with plaster of paris. then set in some wire or similarobject so you can pull the cup off.

Once set draw on the shape you want to make your hole, now place inside a cup you wish to make a hole in, using a sharp knife but pressing lightly you should be able to cut the plastic easily as there is something to press against.

I know this is a little convoluted but you should be able to re use the plaster of paris as long as you don't press so hard that you cut into it. But probably over thinking a simple task, my mind works that way.


----------



## Orin (Jul 9, 2009)

phreeze said:


> Not something i have ever tried but has any one considered filling one 32oz cup (about 1 inch above where the hole is to be) with plaster of paris. then set in some wire or similarobject so you can pull the cup off.Once set draw on the shape you want to make your hole, now place inside a cup you wish to make a hole in, using a sharp knife but pressing lightly you should be able to cut the plastic easily as there is something to press against.
> 
> I know this is a little convoluted but you should be able to re use the plaster of paris as long as you don't press so hard that you cut into it. But probably over thinking a simple task, my mind works that way.


It sounds like a bit of work plus the plaster of paris would get cut up and start falling apart after a few uses and if you didn't buy every container at the same time it wouldn't fit every shape.


----------



## Eldur (Jul 9, 2009)

I just use a knife like carpenders use often, look a little more like razor blades than a regular knife, the blade is in sections so you can brake one section of the tip of the knife when it is not sharp any longer and then you have a new end of the blade. I just cut very little at a time. And with more fragile boxes I just make square openings, the sponge will fit no matter what shape the hole is if it´s just large enough.


----------



## Dwaink (Sep 9, 2009)

Jacksun said:


> I have a question on drilling holes in containers/pots. Currently I am cutting holes with an exacto/box cutter, but my skill at making circles leaves a lot to be desired. I was thinking hole saw or something similar, but that seems pretty aggresive for such plastic.What do you use to cut the circle holes in pots/hex containers etc?


Hi,

I am assuming you are talking about making a nice round hole in the side of a thin plastic container. I have found from searching this forum way back that a Compass cutter is the best thing to use. It makes a nice round hole. It is used for cutting a round hole in thin plastic and paper, Google it. You also can get them off Ebay. For heaver plastics i use a step drill or a keyhole saw.

Regards


----------



## ABbuggin (Sep 10, 2009)

What you need is a pair of curved scissors. They make the job a whole lot easier! I use a drill when I can, but sometimes the plastic is too thin and the drill eats it up.


----------



## Dwaink (Sep 10, 2009)

ABbuggin said:


> What you need is a pair of curved scissors. They make the job a whole lot easier! I use a drill when I can, but sometimes the plastic is too thin and the drill eats it up.


Hi,

A Compass cutter is made for thin plastic. This is what it looks like. Works just like a compass and is adjustable, makes nice clean round holes.

Regards


----------



## C.Price (Sep 13, 2009)

I have an old leather punch. I just put a piece of wood behind what I'm making a hole in and tap with a hammer.


----------

